# Have you cold smoked roasted nuts?



## deserttoad (Apr 24, 2010)

Each time I have the WSM fired up, I throw in a pan of spicy nuts. I just buy a jar of mixed nuts from the store and goo em up.

I should be able to do the same thing if I cold smoke them shouldn't I? Other than wanting some heat to soften up the honey. Perhaps put them in the oven for a few minutes to get everything mixed up, and then cold smoked for an hour or two for flavor?

Thoughts?


----------



## bbally (Apr 24, 2010)

Cold smoking does nice things to all types of nice.


----------



## nascar2163 (Apr 25, 2010)

i make my own chex mix and throw that on the smoker


----------



## deserttoad (Apr 25, 2010)

I have a cold smoke generator that fits perfectly in my smoker. It's great for doing cheese, will give it a try on nuts. I can light it and have smoke instantly, then put it out when I'm done. So quick and easy.


----------

